# 14' Starcraft Aluminum Boat



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I need to sell my Fishing/Duck hunting boat. 14' Aluminum boat on a trailer. Includes a 10hp Mercury outboard and a duck blind. Also the previous owner gave me a Hummingbird 175 fish finder display. No power wires or transponder for the fish finder. I will also include a net and a new 1-7/8" ball. Asking $2000 obo. I need to sell this as soon as possible. Located in Roosevelt.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I can possibly work out delivery to the Wasatch front.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

I might be interested....e-mail me (easier to get me than PMing will).


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hard to email you without knowing your email address..


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

Sent you an e-mail. Disregard. I hadn't seen the price when I first looked at your post, now I do. No longer interested.


----------

